# Caught the fish bug



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Since I got my betta I've been dying to get more fish! And not just bettas. So yesterday I picked up a 10 gal and started cycling it today. I plan on putting about 8 neon tetras and some ghost shrimp. The tank will reside in my daughter's room and she is very excited about learning to take care of fish.

Here's a photo pre-fish:










I'm also thinking of adding some danios, too. 

I've also been trolling craigslist for larger tanks. I'd love to get a 70 gal at some point in the future.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Dont put danios in a 10g. They are rather actve swimmers and will be cramped. For the neons I would add some more decorations. They like to swim around and in between decorations. If theres not enough cover they will simply hover around a single plant and be rather boring to watch.

For future reference a darker substrate (gravel, sand and the like) is recommended with a dark background as this tends to make the fish more secure bringing out more colors. Also the colors contrast with the dark around it and seem brighter so you get a double bonus.


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

What about Rasboras? Do you think they'd make a better tank mate?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

one problem is that fish will likely appear 'washed out' due to the flourescent gravel... Albino species won't show this as much.

Have you considered male guppies? They're colorful, active, and hardy... And don't mind bright gravel


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

redchigh said:


> one problem is that fish will likely appear 'washed out' due to the flourescent gravel... Albino species won't show this as much.
> 
> Have you considered male guppies? They're colorful, active, and hardy... And don't mind bright gravel


^^genius

No pun intended! LOVE the idea of the male guppies. Just make sure you either get all males or all females. They breed like rabbits!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Of course if they breed, there is free protein for the other fish. If you don't mind the fact that big fish eat little fish that is.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh no, the fish bug claims another victim! Haha, yes, I know what you mean. Once you have fish, you need MORE! 

For a cycled 10g that you keep up on the water changes, 8 neons, the shrimp, and maybe 4 guppies would be great.

And yes, they've actually done a study that fish with a dark substrate show better colors.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

My gups look great with black gravel.  Sometimes male guppies get a little aggressive, (like mine lol) so if you can find females that are not pregnant I'd get those.


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice! I appreciate it  I think today I will pick up a dark background for the tank and new substrate. Do you think I could mix the neon substrate with the black and still get a good effect? My daughter really wants the bright colors in there somewhere.

I was also thinking about what I could do about the light source. It currently has incandescent lighting, which I'm not a fan of. I think flourecent would be a better choice. I read somewhere that lighting with a blue tinge is probably the best.

I suggested guppies to my daughter, but she didn't really like the look of them. She's really attracted to the glowy fish. My friend has a ton of guppies that she's been trying to pawn on people who want them. She had a bit of a population explosion.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah. Even if you get just females, often they're already fertilized so they can drop up to 4 litters from just one spawning. You could still end up with some fry.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, you can mix the gravels. Is your hood one piece with the light inside? To upgrade to fluorescent, you'll need to get a new "deluxe" hood or a glass canopy and fluorescent light strip. 

Haha, yeah most people with guppies get a population boom every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

The lid that came with the tank has two small incandescent tubes, about 3-4 inches in length. It's a standard size 10 gal, so I could possibly get a new lid for it, as well.


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Okay, folks, here it is! I took everyone's advice and here is the final result:










My neons:










My Ghosties:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hey, it looks great! Sounds like the same incandescent hood I got on my very first tank. For fluorescent lights, you'll have to get a different hood. I believe it's the Top Fin or Aqeon Deluxe hood. Costs a fortune though.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

For a 10 gallon I think it's only like $35. Save yourself, OP, and never get a 29 gallon without a kit. The hood and light for it is $50 alone.


----------

